# Quote for an alley spot in boston



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey all, 
Pretty rookie on here I just setup my jeep for plowing in the city and landed my first job with the girlfriends work. I want to give them a fair quote on the spot so am looking for advice. I know the previous guy charged 50$ an hour which seems fair but I am very green so know that there could be some pitfalls and am not sure how the price structure actually worked. The quote is for 2 parking spots in a very tight alley. We had a small storm this weekend and I said I would plow them at whatever the rate they had with the last guy was until I could properly quote it out. It took me about 5 minutes to clear it but this is the first storm so had zero issues with storing the snow. I am sure the alley is contracted to the city so my plan is to try and put it in there same piles that likely get removed when needed.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I dont plow in cities any more but even a small driveway i would charge $35 as a min. I also know boston is prety expensive so charge accordingly. Price it per job not hourly.
5min at $50hr your going to charge them $4.16?


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

I like the minimum idea, thanks for the tip


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Dont tell them theres a minimum. Just quote no job less than $xx ammount.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would never do a job by the hour


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Just tell them the job is X amount. If it snows over so much it doubles. It is what it is.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Awesome thanks guys, one last question. They requested to pay me at the end of the season with one check, is this normal or should I bill monthly/per storm?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

At the end of the season? Run dude. Too many red flags.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

That's what I was thinking too but I cant imagine a dentist office screwing over one of their employees boyfriends?? I guess stranger things have happened.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just my 2 cents here. I wouldn't plow a family members or friends place of work. If something happens between you and the place, I wouldn't want them taking it out on someone I know.

It already sounds like they have a few red flags, you wouldn't want something jeopardizing your girlfriends job if things don't work out.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

2006Rubi said:


> Awesome thanks guys, one last question. They requested to pay me at the end of the season with one check, is this normal or should I bill monthly/per storm?


Dont do it! In a city like boston im sure they can find a new sucker every season. I dont even like doing monthly to be totaly honest. Once they get 2 stoms behind i dont plow unless i get 3 storms worth of payment.
Also it dosnt matter who they know that you know. The mutual friend going to pay up for them?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

2006Rubi said:


> That's what I was thinking too but I cant imagine a dentist office screwing over one of their employees boyfriends?? I guess stranger things have happened.


I'm not trying to be a Richard. You sound young and inexperienced. You get paid when you are done. Or don't do it. Doctors are cheap.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

This is why I asked thanks guys, going to pass on this one. And yes I am inexperienced but trying to learn


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

No one ever asked. Do you have proper insurance so when granny shows up for her new dentures. Falls and breaks a hip. Your covered.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

I added a plow endorsement to my auto policy and am working on setting up a million in general liability. This is more of a side gig as I have a full time job but am interested in plowz and mowz for when I am off.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Plow endorsement is meaningless. Do NOT drop your blade until you have a GL policy (2 million is standard) and Commercial Auto Insurance.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Good to know I will talk to my insurance company about that. One more stupid question, I hear the GL will run about 5k per year is this typical for mass?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2006Rubi said:


> Good to know I will talk to my insurance company about that. One more stupid question, I hear the GL will run about 5k per year is this typical for mass?


It depends what your going to do with it, If you got a full time job you probably will only use it for snow, You got to have a good credit rating or they will hose you, My GL covers excavation, concrete, paving etc. I wanted to do some tree work, My GL was going to go up so much I just walked away.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Only for snow


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2006Rubi said:


> Only for snow


$2400.00 to $2800.00 you should have commercial auto but I don't know what you added for the plow. Never heard of that might be for home owners.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

If I work as a sub for another company would I still need my own GL?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2006Rubi said:


> If I work as a sub for another company would I still need my own GL?


You should and I would want it if you subbed for me, However there is guys out there if your cheap enough will close one eye to it. It's still risky when the ambulance chasers get involved in case of a slip and fall you could very well get dragged into it. No you would not have to worry about damage they will go after the guy your subbing for.

The question is how much risk are you willing to take, Not trying to scare you off from subbing just the way it is.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Bummer! Well 2k sounds allot better then 5k so I will shop it around a bit. Thanks again for all the information, might be better off waiting until next season when I can take the time to build a route.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

2006Rubi said:


> Bummer! Well 2k sounds allot better then 5k so I will shop it around a bit. Thanks again for all the information, might be better off waiting until next season when I can take the time to build a route.


The Dr could supply coverage on his GL if they will let him or he's to cheap. What about your job? You going to be able to leave if the snowfalls? possibly late due to plowing? You got a lot to think about.

You need to just search things, I'm sure It's been discussed. Go to threads where scoring work is talked about, Insurance, Equipment etc.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Prices will very. Guys in NJ would love to $5k insurance. Here, I would crap myself if i saw that for just snow income. Just depends on the area.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Luckily work isn't an issue its just getting the correct coverage and building a route now. Def some work to be done to figure it all out and could use some extra revenue. Tough to justify the extra insurance cost without any contracts.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

2006Rubi said:


> Luckily work isn't an issue its just getting the correct coverage and building a route now. Def some work to be done to figure it all out and could use some extra revenue. Tough to justify the extra insurance cost without any contracts.


Tough to get many contracts halfway through December, even as a subcontractor. A lot (not all) of the jobs still available are for a reason. Be careful with what you sign. Have a lawyer at least look over a contract you make up (I would advise paying them to write one) and make sure you are charging enough to make a profit, not charging to get the job.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like the back bay to me. 95 percent of my work is there . It is a constant battle in the alleys . Half the bozos out there just push the snow out into the alley hoping it will disappear .Then the city plow cones and pushes it off on the next property . If you did this to the properties next to me you would be getting all your snow back windowed under the cars where it would freeze .message sent. M Susi does the alleys for the city and usually pushes to the right with f250s. Most private guys use shovels and a few have blowers . Not many have plows and barely any have bobcats . Often you will have to visit properties several times as the guys who push into the alley and plow it down the street after are always out . On a lot of accounts we truck snow on every event as there is nowhere to put it. We do 100 buildings there so I've seen it all if you have questions . It is the most lucrative area and there is a lot of work . Stay clear of the national companies who contract for the chain stores . They are always looking for suckers . As for payment I bill all my small accounts once a year. Most have been with me for 20 years . It's not the norm but not uncommon .


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Goodnyou said:


> Looks like the back bay to me. 95 percent of my work is there . It is a constant battle in the alleys . Half the bozos out there just push the snow out into the alley hoping it will disappear .Then the city plow cones and pushes it off on the next property .


Spot on with the location, thanks for the info seems like my jeep could do well in there but as you said I have no way to do removal so I would be joining the bozos pushing it on to the next guy. I was thinking about dropping some flyers on a bunch of cars in the alley but now am not so sure. One question I have is how you would quote a spot like this one, seems like a big hassle and am wondering if $50 actually pays.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Jeep is a great vehicle in there . The short wheelbase gives great access . A couple of guys run them right down the sidewalks .I don't do any parking spots without the front Of the buildings included.For a standard brownstone 0-3 I get 100 3-6 150 6-9 200 9-12 250. The cars are about half the work so 50 for showing up makes sense . It's a high service level area . People expect cars to be cleaned off and salt applied.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Seems pretty lucrative for sure thanks for the info hopefully I see you out there this year or next.


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Hey all,
Just got a quote for $6,900 for general liability up to 1 million... Cant afford that unfortunately and would not be able to pay it back without a bunch of seasonal contracts setup so maybe next year. This seems very high does anyone recommend a cheaper insurance company for MA?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

There is a guy on here, Ben Insurance. Reach out to him.


----------



## Goodnyou (Mar 20, 2015)

Insurance is outrageously expensive . Last year i shopped my policy and I got a quote for 29000 for 2 plow trucks a dozen blowers and a bobcat . Makes the 7 k I spend on a snow only g/l seem more reasonable .my construction g/l has a specific exclusion for snow . If I were a landscaper or cleaning company it is easier to tag snow onto those policies. And you haven't even gotten into commercial auto or workers comp. Slip and fall protection has shifted heavily onto the service provider and not the property owner . A plow endorsement on personal policy is useless in ma if you get sued . If your looking to make extra $ on the side it's probably more profitable doing uber or shoveling for cash if snow is your thing .


----------



## 2006Rubi (Sep 26, 2017)

Hate to hear it, not going to stop me forever but this looks like a next year thing unless I can magically line up 20k in seasonal contracts. I have spoken to Ben insurance he was very helpful, I believe he quoted me slightly less but it was a few weeks ago.


----------

